# TT sport Combo or Sport Basic?



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you really need the extra 10 levels on the combo for the extra $60. 
I found a reconditioned TT basic for $200. I can't find a reconditioned TT combo so it would be $260 from gundog supply or anywhere else I believe.

Any insight?

thanks !
AJ


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

I have the basic and it has done a fine job for me.


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

The basic will work out just fine.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, collar clinic ran out of reconditioned sport basics sometime between last sunday and thursday so I ebayed a brand new one for $205. The pro I'm training with said it would be fine too.

thanks!
AJ


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Bought the basic 3 yrs ago-- at first i thought it was a cheapo and mwould not last BUT it has done very well and is easy to use- my only problem is it is hard to turn on/off my button really needs a sharp stick to activate the collar.


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the basic as well. So far so good. It's been trouble free and our pup responds to it very well. Save that extra $ for something else.


----------



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

What levels do you guys run yours at for nicks....Abby responds to 2 really well, no yelp but a nice correction. I have even used 1.5 and had it work....


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

Seems like mine needs to be on three for pup-He has pretty thick fur.


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally, I keep it on 3 1/2, but haven't had to nick her for a several weeks now. She responds to the audible buzz very well lately.


----------

